# Baby Shark at Sykes



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

Caught a baby shark at Sykes today. First shark for me so pretty cool even though it is small. Just out of curiosity anyone know what type it is?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Always cool to catch your first shark! Mike, it's hard to tell what species it is when they're that small, but I would guess either a spinner or a blacktip.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Looks like a spinner.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like a spinner to me as well. They're even more fun to hook into when they reach about 5-6ft and get some air time!
Nice catch :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcountryboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Atlantic sharpnose that's around 4 months old. I catch them all the time during the summer up here in Charleston. New born black tips and spinners are a lot bigger when first born(18-24 inches) and look just like adults only smaller. Sharpnoses do have black fin tips when born though so it can be easy to confuse.


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am not going to even pretend to know what kind of shark that is the picture makes it really hard to even guess but he looks like the 3 footer I caught about a month ago one hell of a fight


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't tell for sure but if it has a few randomly spaces whites spots then it's an Atlantic Sharpnose.

Fun little sharks to catch!

Alex


----------

